# Green bell peppers



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

I hope this isn't a silly question but there are so many things that they can't have that I am running out of memory!!

Are the green bell peppers ok to give to Pacino and Ralphie. I was cooking earlier (stuffed peppers) and I cut a piece of an extra pepper and gave them each a piece...OMG!! You would have thought I gave them the best treat ever.

I like to give the boys vegetables in place of treats as it is so much better for them. I have given them a piece of pepper here and there in the past.

But before I sit down later in front of the TV and give them a few pieces each I just wanted to check with the experts here.

Thanks in advance.

Marie, Pacino & Ralphie


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> I hope this isn't a silly question but there are so many things that they can't have that I am running out of memory!!
> 
> Are the green bell peppers ok to give to Pacino and Ralphie. I was cooking earlier (stuffed peppers) and I cut a piece of an extra pepper and gave them each a piece...OMG!! You would have thought I gave them the best treat ever.
> 
> ...



I have never given them raw peppers but I have cooked green, red & yellow and mine like it.


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm not sure.. I only know from my own experience... I gave some to Maxx once... and he loved it.. but it wasn't long before it came back up... could've just been that he has a sensitive tummy... hope someone can give you more detailed knowledge... not to mention, I'd be curious to know as well.

Good Luck,

Talli, Maxx, Zoey and Baby Sophia


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Marie - I found this thread about human foods. Looks like the consensus is that peppers are okay.
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ppers&st=15


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> Hi Marie - I found this thread about human foods. Looks like the consensus is that peppers are okay.
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ppers&st=15[/B]



*Thanks, I know I have given the peppers in the past but I stopped because I wasn't sure. Well, I guess it is OK. So many people say so many different things I was just checking to make sure.

Appreciate the responses! Thanks!
Marie & the Boys*


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Good to know they're okay because Bella eats the red ones like they're candy!


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Angel, Tag and Houston just love them. I eat them a lot and I always have an audience when I do (just because they know they will get some lol) I even put them in their food sometimes when I'm having salads and they think its great. So far I haven't had any problems at all with it.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

I have a long list of what are toxic for tiny breeds and it does not have green bell peppers on the list so you are okay :wub: Vegetables are always great for our litte munchkins


----------

